# 2 blade meatseeker



## elcaminokidd (Jan 27, 2011)

I only have one thing to say to this look on you tube for the meat seeker javelina kill. Watch at the end in slow motion and look at the blood pour out of that thing. OMG


----------



## bnclctr8 (Jan 24, 2011)

I shot my first buck with the meat seeker. I also found that they patterned just like field points. I did find that penetration was only about 5 inches or so into the deer then the arrow broke off inside. The blades fully deployed and left an incredible blood trail, you can see my video on youtube look up western ny 9 point recovery meat seeker. I blame my bow for being slow and old, but with your review saying poor penetration maybe i need to look around for a harder hitting broadhead as well.


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

I shot a doe with the 2 inch 2 blade meatseeker this past season. 18 yards slight quartering to shot. the broadhead pasted through but not my arrow. 60 hoyt vectrix, carbon express 250s at 29 inches draw of 28.5. one lunged her. blood trail was amazing. it was like someone was dumping buckets full on the ground. was able to follow the trail in setting sunlight from 10-15 feet away. she went about 75 yards.. had full deployment on the blades..


----------

